# Seen your cars airred out, lets see your ride heights



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Post up your ride heights, whether your drive low or lifted 

Old pic but mine anyway, RS on soon!


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

you first.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Does everyone really drive so low? Whats the point of air then??


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

point of air IMO and the reason its going on my car is so you can ride low, park lower and show off :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Depends on how safe I think the road is. I don't want to smash up $1800 worth of oil pan. 



Highway trips get aired all the way up. Saves my tires, gas and oilpan.











My usual rideheight is just low enough to tuck the edge of all 4 wheels.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


> Depends on how safe I think the road is. I don't want to smash up $1800 worth of oil pan.


I just came


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> Depends on how safe I think the road is. I don't want to smash up $1800 worth of oil pan.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

More pics of the white audi !!


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

yea definately just got excited with that audi

gosh i need a job during school


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

LiL ShuteS said:


> point of air IMO and the reason its going on my car is so you can ride low, park lower and show off :laugh:


for sure. 

I didnt pay all that money and put in all that time to only park my car low.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

low ride height. ususally a bit higher on a daily basis.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

all day


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

love that golf hMd

4dr


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

No rolling shots yet, but here is a cellphone pic.


----------

